# Barcellona - Roma: 24 novembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Premium



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

Penultima giornata dei gironi di Champions League. La Roma, una delle due italiane nella competizione, affronta l'impossibile sfida contro il super Barcellona che ha asfaltato per 4-0 il Real Madrid. Barcellona - Roma si gioca martedì 24 novembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.

Dove vedere la Barcellona - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45 di martedì 24 novembre 2015.

A seguire, news, informazioni, formazioni e commenti di Barcellona Roma.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2015)

Ieri il Barcellona l'ho visto scarico, vince la Roma


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Novembre 2015)

Non vorrei essere nei loro panni...


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2015)

se la roma ha l'umiltà di fare la stessa partita dell'andata possono evitare il pallottoliere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2015)

Io do sempre possibilità a qualsiasi squadra (pure se si chiama Avellino), ma martedì la Roma ha 0 possibilità di battere questi.
Hanno battuto al Bernabeu il Real Madrid per 4-0 senza Messi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

In 10 dietro la linea del pallone e Gervinho da solo avanti sperando che arrivi un pallone con cui correre in porta, spazzate come se non ci fosse un domani, preghiere cristiane, ebraiche e islamiche e tanta, tanta, tanta fortuna. Questi sono gli ingredienti per portare a casa il pareggio.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In 10 dietro la linea del pallone e Gervinho da solo avanti sperando che arrivi un pallone con cui correre in porta, spazzate come se non ci fosse un domani, preghiere cristiane, ebraiche e islamiche e tanta, tanta, tanta fortuna. Questi sono gli ingredienti per portare a casa il pareggio.



E' rotto Gervinho. Fuori 20 giorni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' rotto Gervinho. Fuori 20 giorni.


Perfetto


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2015)

Il Barça è in stato di grazia, in questo monento sarebbe proibitivo per chiunque pensare di fare risultato al Camp Nou.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Novembre 2015)

Per la Roma e' importante non prendere l'imbarcata, ma dipende tutto dal Barca


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

spero che il Barcellona gliene faccia 20, guardare la Roma giocare la Champions League e più fastidioso che guardare il Milan in campionato


----------



## de sica (23 Novembre 2015)

*Sarà il turco Cuneyt Cakir ad arbitrare la partita del Camp Nou*

Precedenti della Roma con l'arbitro turco in europa:

- Roma - Bayern Monaco, 1-7
- Roma - Fiorentina, 0-3


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Sarà il turco Cuneyt Cakir ad arbitrare la partita del Camp Nou*
> 
> Precedenti della Roma con l'arbitro turco in europa:
> 
> ...



è tutto in discesa


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

finisce 4-0


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

per me si prendono una piallata clamorosa


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Novembre 2015)

*BARCELLONA: ter Stegen; Dani Alves, Piqué, Vermaelen, Jordi Alba; Sergi Roberto, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Suarez, Neymar.
ROMA: Szczesny; Maicon, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Keita; Florenzi, Pjanic, Nainggolan, Iago Falque; Dzeko.*


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2015)

La vedo male per loro, il Barca in casa è devastante, come sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

*Buone notizie per la Roma. Il Bayer Leverkusen e il Bate hanno pareggiato 1-1. Questo vuol dire che alla Roma basterà vincere l'ultima col Bate per passare agli ottavi. Mentre il Barca è matematicamente qualificato in vista di questo 1-1*


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

La trasmettono anche su canale 5 ??


----------



## BB7 (24 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La trasmettono anche su canale 5 ??



Si


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Madonna santa come giocano questi


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

La Roma graziata..mi sa che saranno piallati per bene


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Mi sa che vinceranno la CL pure quest'anno..


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Che somaro sto Geko


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Ma come stanno alti sti asini


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Suarezzzzzzzzz

E 1


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

1-0 Suarez


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

La Roma non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Saranno asfaltati.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

2-0 in 17 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

e 2 Messi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Zenigata un genio con la difesa alta comunque


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Questa partita potrebbe finire tranquillamente 10-0

Ma si fermeranno molto prima.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Novembre 2015)

Ma quando la smettono di scaldarsi?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Novembre 2015)

Comunque questa tattica della difesa altissima è FOLLE e SUICIDA....


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa partita potrebbe finire tranquillamente 10-0
> 
> Ma si fermeranno molto prima.



5-0 almeno....


----------



## BB7 (24 Novembre 2015)

Semplice allenamento del Barca


----------



## Dany20 (24 Novembre 2015)

Eliminate la Roma dall'Europa. Non si può vedere. È oscena, aldilà dell'avversario questi prendono sempre mazzate. Neanche in EL sono riusciti a sfigurare.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

La cosa striste è che la Rometta andrà agli ottavi comunque..


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2015)

è in partite come queste che sono contenta che il milan sia fuori dalla Champions, e spero ci rimanga ancora a lungo, alla faccia del nano e di fester, che ambiscono ad andarci solo per i 30 mln, fregandosene delle figure di melma che si fanno su questi campi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2015)

La finale Barça - Bayern sarà bruttina....


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Si sono già fermati. Vediamo se riaccelerano...


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Suarez!


Mamma mia che gol!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

3-0, figuraccia.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Che scarsa la Roma mammamia


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

e 3 Suarez


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Novembre 2015)

Ma sto Barsà !?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2015)

Ok che va di moda perculare la Roma,ma rendiamoci conto di chi si trovano di fronte...


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2015)

doveva essere 5-0 minimo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok che va di moda perculare la Roma,ma rendiamoci conto di chi si trovano di fronte...



Hanno preso la bellezza di 9 gol tra Bate, e leverkusen

Okay il Barca è forte..ma sta Roma è una roba alluccinante. Squadra confusionaria, difesa disastastrosa, e poi con quell'incapace personaggio che hai come avatar come allenatore


----------



## Mou (24 Novembre 2015)

La Roma è una squadra senza palle, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

La Roma non vincerà mai lo scudetto


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2015)

Sono momenti come questi che non mi fanno rimpiangere la Champions. Le sfide europee sono affascinanti solo quando sei competitivo, andare nei più famosi stadi europei per farsi stuprare in mondovisione è, al contrario, sempre traumatico. Ancora ricordo il 7 a 2 contro lo United, il 4 a 0 al Camp Nou e il 5 a 1 contro l'Atletico


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

*4-0!

Pique*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

4-0 Pique che scoppola


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

E se ci fosse pure Iniesta...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Roma in bambola.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Novembre 2015)

In champions dovrebbero andarci solo juve milan e inter, le altre squadre fanno solo perdere punti nel rank, al di la di questa partita proibitiva per chiunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

Manita Messi


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

*Messiiiiiiiiii

5-0*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

E sono 5.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2015)




----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

La rometta è ridicola come sempre, ma questi sono alieni.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che la Roma è la miglior squadra (o una delle migliori) del calcio italiano....


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Novembre 2015)

Questa sconfitta fara' danni pure in campionato


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che la Roma è la miglior squadra (o una delle migliori) del calcio italiano....



...questo conferma che il nostro campionato non vale nulla...con l'Inter prima.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta fara' danni pure in campionato



Sì può essere, l'anno scorso dopo l'asfaltata del Bayern non si sono più ripresi. Anche se va detto che stavolta riusciranno comunque a qualificarsi, magari ciò renderà meno traumatica questa batosta.


----------



## BB7 (24 Novembre 2015)

Dovrebbero fare una regola speciale che se perdi da 5-0 in su per almeno un anno non puoi giocare in CL


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2015)

La Roma farebbe bene a non presentarsi più in campo per quanto riguarda i futuri impegni europei.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

*6-0 Adriano*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

ahahahaahahah e 6 Adriano


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Una disfatta.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2015)

Quanto godo che squadra inutile la Roma e passeranno pure il turno che è peggio perché in Europa league potevano andare avanti qua prenderanno piallate dalla prima che capita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Novembre 2015)

Pure quest'anno la tradizionale scoppola


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Pure quest'anno la tradizionale scoppola



...ormai è la strenna di Natale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahahaha manco i rigori sa tirare Dzeko


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahhahahaha ma che scandalo è sto Geko??!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2015)

Ora prendono il settimo...


----------



## Sir Pilade (24 Novembre 2015)

Che piallata. 
Peccato il rigore sbagliato.. potevano ambire a un altro 7-1 xD


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Novembre 2015)

Roma zero assoluto in champ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ormai è la strenna di Natale...



Comunque ormai sono una garanzia sotto questo punto di vista


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2015)

Noi ci lamentiamo che Pippi non veniva mai esonerato

Ma ci rendiamo conto che questi vanno in giro con un allenatore che prendere imbarcate ovunque? E manco viene cacciato?


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)

*Barcellona - Roma 6-1 FINALE *


----------



## cremone (24 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi ci lamentiamo che Pippi non veniva mai esonerato
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto che questi vanno in giro con un allenatore che prendere imbarcate ovunque? E manco viene cacciato?



I proprietari evidentemente sono contenti di qualificarsi alla Champions e lottare per la qualificazione agli ottavi


----------



## koti (24 Novembre 2015)

Hanno evitato il 7-1, saranno contenti.


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me Garcia è capacissimo di non andarci agli ottavi. Le colpe di quest'imbarcata sono soprattutto sue, ma un po' mi metto anche nei suoi panni, chi potrebbe evitare l'imbarcata contro questo Barça, oggi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

Hanno una difesa ridicola ... Avessero tenuto Romagnoli sarebbe stato di gran lunga il loro giocatore più forte


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Novembre 2015)

6-1.
Stanno migliorando, entro il 2196 dovrebbero riuscire a vincere la coppa


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Novembre 2015)

Quest'altri pure hanno il record di almeno un'imbarcata all'anno. Se non la prendono non sono loro. lol


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2015)

Sto attacco del Barcellona comunque è illegale.


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2015)

per la cronaca fanno 10 gol in tre partite contro la squadra campione e vice campione d'Italia, più quante occasioni da gol nitide? una ventina? non penso di esagerare. A buon intenditor....


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2015)

Aiuto


----------



## Sesfips (24 Novembre 2015)

Neymar, Suarez e Messi penso siano il trio d'attacco più forte della storia.

Illegali pure nella Via Lattea e nell'universo conosciuto.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2015)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Neymar, Suarez e Messi penso siano il trio d'attacco più forte della storia.
> Illegali pure nella Via Lattea e nell'universo conosciuto.



probabilmente sono secondi solo al Milan di dicembre 2014


----------



## hiei87 (24 Novembre 2015)

Era meglio per loro quando arrivavano in Coppa Uefa ogni anno. Almeno non si illudevano sempre di vincere qualcosa e non facevano queste figuracce in Champions.
Comunque il problema grave della Roma, che non le consentirà mai di vincere niente, non sono tanto queste partite, ma partite come quella di sabato contro il Bologna...
Adesso anche questa stagione è andata....dovrebbero cacciare Garcia, ma non credo andrebbero a pescare di molto meglio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aiuto


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2015)

*Durissimo faccia a faccia tra Sabatini e Garcia. *


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Novembre 2015)

ennesima imbarcata in champions. Barcellona "illegale", ma la Roma stasera ha dato l'esatta fotografia della distanza siderale che esiste tra il nostro calcio e quello spagnolo. forse il getafe prende 6 reti dal Barca, ma non sono sicuro.. stasera giocavano contro la terza squadra d'italia attualmente.. e poi, solito problema "romano".. personalità zero


----------



## Atletico Maniero (25 Novembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ennesima imbarcata in champions. Barcellona "illegale", ma la Roma stasera ha dato l'esatta fotografia della distanza siderale che esiste tra il nostro calcio e quello spagnolo. forse il getafe prende 6 reti dal Barca, ma non sono sicuro.. stasera giocavano contro la terza squadra d'italia attualmente.. e poi, solito problema "romano".. personalità zero


Non sono d'accordo. Non è un problema fra calcio italiano e spagnolo ma fra Barcellona e resto del mondo. Pochi giorni fa hanno spazzato via il Real al Bernabeu con 4 reti: sono semplicemente dei marziani. Non ho mai visto e sono certo non sia mai esistita una squadra più terrificante di questa. Il trio d'attaco è l'espressione massima del calcio e riescono a fare cose proibite agli altri esseri viventi.


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2015)

Comunque dovete togliermi un dubbio: in virtù di questo risultato, se la Roma passasse il turno rischierebbe di pescare ai sorteggi Federer o Djokovic?

























Ok, era terribile


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non è un problema fra calcio italiano e spagnolo ma fra Barcellona e resto del mondo. Pochi giorni fa hanno spazzato via il Real al Bernabeu con 4 reti: sono semplicemente dei marziani. Non ho mai visto e sono certo non sia mai esistita una squadra più terrificante di questa. Il trio d'attaco è l'espressione massima del calcio e riescono a fare cose proibite agli altri esseri viventi.



Ma vogliamo dirlo che Luis Enrique criticato da tutti ha fatto un lavoro splendido, la squadra ha equilibrio e quei tre davanti si intendono a meraviglia, cosa che era tutt altro che scontato visto le caratteristiche dei calciatori.


----------



## alessandro77 (25 Novembre 2015)

D


Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non è un problema fra calcio italiano e spagnolo ma fra Barcellona e resto del mondo. Pochi giorni fa hanno spazzato via il Real al Bernabeu con 4 reti: sono semplicemente dei marziani. Non ho mai visto e sono certo non sia mai esistita una squadra più terrificante di questa. Il trio d'attaco è l'espressione massima del calcio e riescono a fare cose proibite agli altri esseri viventi.



D'accordo in parte. La Roma però è quella che ne ha prese di più dal Barcellona e stiamo parlando di quella che da noi è vista come la favorita o tra le favorite per lo scudetto. Più in generale, stasera a parte, la tendenza che io almeno ho percepito ultimamente è che le nostre big fanno fatica con squadre minori di campionati modesti ( vedi soprattutto in europa league) dove la Fiorentina prima in classifica perde dal Basilea in casa.. Potrei fare altri esempi, poi, certo, il Barca è stratosferico, però..


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Novembre 2015)

Chi parla di squadra di Marziani ha ragione. Chi parla di squadra imbattibile o quasi si sbaglia e manco poco. Chi prende la vittoria contro questa Roma e contro il Real come esempio sbaglia doppiamente.
Il Real Madrid di Panzitez gioca peggio del nostro Milan e nella sfida col PSG (vinta dal Real sculacchiando) ha fatto sembrare Blanc un allenatore geniale, inventore di calcio e genio della tattica. Cosa che in realta' non e'. 

Messi, Suarez, Neymar l'attacco piu' forte della storia? Probabilmente si, c'e' messi che sposta gli equilibri piu' di quei due mostri messi insieme. Ma vogliamo parlare del resto? Sono forti a centrocampo, fortissimo, ma in difesa....

Massimiliano Allegri (non lo stimo per niente) ha fatto vedere al mondo intero come si batte il Barcellona con una squadra normale (con uno squadrone come il Real o il Bayern e' diverso). Inutile aggiungere altre cose. il 6 a 1 sta sul groppone a Garcia. Potevano perdere MASSIMO 3/0 o 3/1 ma Garcia non ci ha capito una cippa, Garcia e' arrogante e si crede chissa' chi. 

La difesa della Roma non e' forte, ma se il centrocampo non ti aiuta e stai pure alta su ordine dell'allenatore sei finito. 
Manolas e' un signore centrale, uno veramente forte, ma che colpe puo' avere? 

La Roma e' giusto che abbia perso, e' giusto anche che prenda queste asfaltate, ma l'incapacita' dell'allenatore ha ingigantito a livelli assurdi la potenza STRATOSFERICA di questo Barca.

Avviso a tutti: Prima di commentare leggete bene il mio messaggio. Non ho sminuito il Barca, ne ho detto che non sia una squadra di marziani. Spero di non dovermi ripetere in altri post.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi parla di squadra di Marziani ha ragione. Chi parla di squadra imbattibile o quasi si sbaglia e manco poco. Chi prende la vittoria contro questa Roma e contro il Real come esempio sbaglia doppiamente.
> Il Real Madrid di Panzitez gioca peggio del nostro Milan e nella sfida col PSG (vinta dal Real sculacchiando) ha fatto sembrare Blanc un allenatore geniale, inventore di calcio e genio della tattica. Cosa che in realta' non e'.
> 
> Messi, Suarez, Neymar l'attacco piu' forte della storia? Probabilmente si, c'e' messi che sposta gli equilibri piu' di quei due mostri messi insieme. Ma vogliamo parlare del resto? Sono forti a centrocampo, fortissimo, ma in difesa....
> ...



sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, c'è da dire però che secondo me in questo momento il barca (lasciando stare che il real ha un incapace in panca e la roma è inadeguata) è in un momento strepitoso, per dire un mese fa non erano questi qua, anzi, hanno battuto a fatica sia il bate che il bayer leverkusen..


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, c'è da dire però che secondo me in questo momento il barca (lasciando stare che il real ha un incapace in panca e la roma è inadeguata) è in un momento strepitoso, per dire un mese fa non erano questi qua, anzi, hanno battuto a fatica sia il bate che il bayer leverkusen..



Si ma hai perfettamente ragione. Quello che dico e' che la Roma poteva perdere con molta piu' dignita'. Ma Garcia ha voluto fare il fenomeno, esattamente come quella volta col Bayern e questo e' il risultato. Anche i calciatori della Roma sanno quanto sia forte il Barca eh. Una sconfitta con dignita' avrebbe comunque dato un po' di morale alla squadra. Questa asfaltata invece li distrugge. 

Il Barcellona va affrontato in un determinato modo. Garcia solo una cosa doveva fare: Capire i limiti della sua Roma e limitare i danni.
Ha fatto l'esatto opposto. Ha ampliato limiti e danni della propria squadra.

E' da esonero per me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si ma hai perfettamente ragione. Quello che dico e' che la Roma poteva perdere con molta piu' dignita'. Ma Garcia ha voluto fare il fenomeno, esattamente come quella volta col Bayern e questo e' il risultato. Anche i calciatori della Roma sanno quanto sia forte il Barca eh. Una sconfitta con dignita' avrebbe comunque dato un po' di morale alla squadra. Questa asfaltata invece li distrugge.
> 
> Il Barcellona va affrontato in un determinato modo. Garcia solo una cosa doveva fare: Capire i limiti della sua Roma e limitare i danni.
> Ha fatto l'esatto opposto. Ha ampliato limiti e danni della propria squadra.
> ...



esatto 4-5-1 coperto lasciando solo dzeko la davanti, è cosi che si gioca contro di loro, l'unica roba buona che sapeva fare allegri, era davvero l'unico modo per affrontarli, devi vincere tutti i duelli individuali, devi sempre arrivare primo sulle mezze palle, poi perdi lo stesso ma almeno non finisce 6-1


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto 4-5-1 coperto lasciando solo dzeko la davanti, è cosi che si gioca contro di loro, l'unica roba buona che sapeva fare allegri, era davvero l'unico modo per affrontarli, devi vincere tutti i duelli individuali, devi sempre arrivare primo sulle mezze palle, poi perdi lo stesso ma almeno non finisce 6-1



Esatto! Vedo che la pensiamo allo stesso modo pure su questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esatto! Vedo che la pensiamo allo stesso modo pure su questo


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2015)

Giocare contro questo Barca è impietoso..ieri sembrava la partita del campetto dietro la chiesa tra i "grandi" e i "piccoli"..appena la Rometta con un po' di affanno ha provato a fare il solletico al Barca sono stati tramortiti da tre schiaffoni micidiali (e potevano essere di più)...divario imbarazzante..
Il Barca ha un attacco mai visto..incontenibile..


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2015)

Ho cambiato canale dopo un quarto d'ora. Guardare partire del genere per me non ha alcun senso.
Mai come in questi ultimi anni c'è un divario imbarazzante tra le primissime della classe e tutto il resto del "plotone".
I 7-0, 7-1, 6-1 e 6-0 si sprecano ad ogni giornata, francamente a me non diverte un calcio in cui poche squadre schiacciano sotto i piedi come insetti tutti gli avversari che trovano.
Detto ciò, il Barcellona ha ora l'attacco più forte e completo di sempre. Messi, Neymar e Suarez hanno una classe e un affiatamento che non ha precedenti nella storia del calcio: devastanti, semplicemente devastanti.
Se Bayern e Barcellona arrivassero entrambe in finale non mi perderò lo spettacolo dal vivo per nulla al mondo. Secondo me comunque vincerà la coppa il Bayern, la sorpresa potrebbe essere rappresentata dal PSG.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Novembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque vincerà la coppa il Bayern, la sorpresa potrebbe essere rappresentata dal PSG.



Secondo me invece quest'anno il Barca abbatterà l'ultimo record del Milan di Sacchi di essere gli ultimi ad aver vinto due Champions di fila..
Sono impressionanti, meglio dell'anno scorso quando onestamente hanno passeggiato sul Bayern..


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Novembre 2015)

Il problema è che la Roma non si sa manco come abbia giocato: troppo bassa per giocarsela, troppo alta per difendersi e basta; la difesa tra l'altro salive male ogni volta 
Come ha detto qualcuno (TheRipper se non sbaglio) la Roma è una squadra BORGHESE e manco se lo può permettere. Garsià da cacciare a pedate,ma sospetto che in società manco siano interessati più di tanto al lato sportivo


----------

